# Wicked Ride



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2016)

Was considering doing the "Wicked Ride of the East" http://www.nemba.org/events/wicked-ride-east on the 30th.

Anyone ridden it or planning on doing it? Was going to try and get there early, do the route, then do some demos.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2016)

Never heard of it, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2016)

You should come up! Free chili. There'll be beeeeeeeeeer


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Sep 19, 2016)

Sounds wicked fun! 

Too bad my buddy moved away from Boston. Too long a drive to do as a one day trip


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 30, 2016)

Did anyone here do this? I did the 16 mi. intermediate route. Surfaces were wet pretty much all day. Rock gardens were very challenging. Still an awesome ride and glad I went.  I think this will become a regular event for me.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2016)

I forgot all about this.  I was thinking of checking it out...


----------

